# [RISOLTO]kinfocenter non rileva alcune cose

## Maialovic

ragassuoli belli belli...ho appena finito una installazione fresca fresca su i7 usando stage amd64.

ho installato kde e se avvio kinfocenter non mi viene rilevato ne la cpu ne le partizioni disco ne il dispositivo sonoro (anche se i suoni e i video su youtube me li fa vedere e sentire). ho provato pure a fare il downgrade di dbus a 1.2.24 ma non cambia nulla....in entrambi casi sezione vuota. non mi rileva nemmeno la batteria del portatile. cosa devo fare?

questo è il mio rc-status Runlevel: default

 consolekit   started

 cpufreqd   stopped

 dbus  started

 hald started 

 local started

 netmount      started  

 syslog-ng    started

 udev-postmount   started 

 vixie-cron     started  

 wicd   started

 xdm   started

non so piu che fare...non so dove sbaglio....o cosa mi manca....helpLast edited by Maialovic on Sun Jan 02, 2011 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ho installato kde e se avvio kinfocenter non mi viene rilevato ne la cpu ne le partizioni disco ne il dispositivo sonoro (anche se i suoni e i video su youtube me li fa vedere e sentire). ho provato pure a fare il downgrade di dbus a 1.2.24 ma non cambia nulla....in entrambi casi sezione vuota. non mi rileva nemmeno la batteria del portatile. cosa devo fare?

 

Per la cpu non so, qualcosa che ha a che fare con le USE acpi,pm-utils o il demone acpid o le impostazioni del kernel relative al "power management".

Per il sistema sonoro, dato che i driver di alsa sono corretti, forse ti basta la use phonon.

Per le partizioni... la use hal?

----------

## djinnZ

Globalmente USE="-hal" può anche andare, per i vari elementi di kde, che lo richiedono, devi aggiungerla invece e deve essere attivo il demone insieme a dbus.

----------

## Maialovic

risolto aggiungengo le useflags laptop policykit ad hal pero mi dice sempre in processore Unknown Processor (#[0-7])

----------

